# Planung Naturpool



## Tenki89 (4. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Zuerst zu meiner Person, ich bin männlich, 28 Jahre alt und habe mit meiner Frau im letzten Jahr begonnen ein Haus auf einem ländlich gelegenen Grundstück zu bauen. 
Nun beginnen wir langsam mit der Garten- Landschftagestaltung und haben uns schon einige Gedanken zu einem Pool gemacht. Es fing mit der Idee an, einen Teich an der Terasse anzulegen, in dem man die Füße im Sommer baumeln lassen kann, dann haben wir über einen Schwimmteich nachgedacht, mittlerweile präferieren wir einen Naturpool.

Es soll bis auf den Aushub alles in Eigenleistung gemacht werden!

Nun zur Planung:
Der Schwimmbereich soll ca. 6,5m x 2,5m sein genau festgelegt sind wir da nicht, an der Terasse mit einer Tiefe von 1,4m und dann nach hinten absinken - wie steil genau wollte ich euch fragen - ich dachte an absenken auf 1,7m Tiefe. 
Der rechteckige Poolbereich soll dann von einem Pflanzbereich umrandet werden - mehr für das Auge als für die Funktion sollte aber idealerweise bei der Wasserreinigung unterstützen.
Also ca. 16m² / 25m³ Tiefwasser/Schwimmbereich, und ca. 5-8m² Flacher/Pflanzbereich - wie tief dieser sein soll weiß ich auch noch nicht.
Bezüglich Filtertechnik habe ich schon viel gelesen, von biologischen Filtern über Schwämme, Lavastein, Grobfilter, Feinfilter, mit und ohne Strümpfe  .... Hier bitte ich um eine Quelle oder Best Practise zu dem 
Thema für mich zum einlesen.

Bau:
Grob dachte ich daran nach dem Aushub den Boden zu verdichten und ohne Bodenplatte entweder mit Schalsteinen zu mauern oder direkt eine Schalung bauen und Etappenweise die Wände selbst gießen.

Umsetzung / Zeitplan:
Zufällig kommt morgen der Bagger für Erdarbeiten an den PKW Stellplätzen/Rasenfläche und es wäre der ideale Zeitpunkt einfach den Aushub mit zu erledigen und auf dem Gelände grob verteilen. Danach kommt eine Schicht Mutterboden drauf.
Im Laufe des Frühlings/Sommers soll der Naturpool fertig werden, wir wollen und also Zeit lassen, da wir noch viele andere Baustellen haben.
Das Ausmauern muss aber relativ zeitnah geschehen damit die Grube abgesichert ist und nicht nachrutscht.

Fragen:
- Wie steil im Pool den Boden abfallen lassen?
- Wo das Wasser ansaugen?
      - Skimmer?
      - Boden an der tiefsten Stelle?
      - Beides?
- Was für Pumpe
- Was für Filter
- Berechnungsgrundlagen für Verrohrung / Pumpe / Filter, d.h. nötiger Durchfluss pro Minute/Stunde/ ... Wasserwechsel pro Tag etc.

Ich hoffe dass ich einen guten Einblick in das Vorhaben geben konnte und bedanke mich im Vorfeld für eure Antworten. Bestimmt gibt es ähnliche Projekte hier im Forum welche ihr mir verlinken könnt, als Neuling ist man von der Informationsflut oft überfordert ;-)

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Rhabanus (5. Mai 2017)

Hi Chris,
ein herzliches Willkommen hier!!
Als eine Möglichkeit würde ich dir Rhabanus´ seine Teichdoku zum Einlesen empfehlen.
Viele deiner Fragen sind da beantwortet. Die Teicherstellung war nicht Eigenleistung. Es bleibt aber die Frage, ob das Projekt sich nicht viel nimmt, wenn du einen PE-Schweisser nimmst und dafür nicht Bodenplatte und Seitenmauerungen machen musst ?  -! - ?

Bis denne - halt uns auf dem Laufenden!
Michael

PS. Das heute der Bagger kommt und du schon _"mit den Hufen scharrst" _ist natürlich suboptimal. Was ist, wenn der gute Baggerfahrer einfach nochmal wiederkommt, wenn dein Konzept und die Teichform steht?


----------



## Tenki89 (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

Wir haben uns gestern erstmal dazu entschlossen heute keine Hau-Ruck-Aktion zu starten. 
Also werde ich mich jetzt mal weiter einlesen, der Teich wird grob bei Terasse und Zaunbau berücksichtigt und werden wir im Verlauf des Jahres damit anfangen.

Seitenmauerungen werden klar wenn ich eine Skizze hochlade. Die reiche ich noch nach ;-)
Danke erstmal dann hab ich ja jetzt schonmal was zum lesen.


----------



## Tenki89 (28. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

einige Monate sind ins Land gezogen, ich habe an Haus und Garten weiter gearbeitet und nun aufgrund der heißen letzten Tage kam der Wunsch nach einem Teich/Pool wieder auf.

Angehangen habe ich mal die Ist-Situation des Gartens, also Wege, Terasse (WPC, +40cm zu Rasen), sowie eine Version mit Pool (9x4m)

Nun habe ich viel gesehen und gelesen und wir interessieren uns stark für eine Variante, bei der die Teichfolie als "normaler Teich" mit Böschung etc. verlegt wird und darin dann ein Becken aus Holzwand entsteht. 

Daraus habe ich mal einen Entwurf erstellt.

Sämtliches Holz ist dabei unter Wasser, ich dachte da an ein Prinzip wie es bei Topteich als Bauanleitung angegeben wird "Bauanleitungen - Schwimmteich Holzrahmen" (weiß nicht ob ich den Link posten darf - lässt sich aber leicht per Suchmaschiene finden, falls jemand nicht weiß was gemeint ist).

Nun weiß ich absolut noch nicht welche Technik zum Einsatz kommen kann / soll. 
Ein paar Gedanken habe ich mir dazu aber gemacht und überlegt dass ich per Skimmer ansauge und durch einen weiteren Grobfilter wie z.B. Bogensiebfilter durch Drainage Rohre wieder zurück in die Regenrationszone leite. Ich mag auch das Funktionsprinzip eines Lufthebers (effizient und energiesparend), aber dieser macht bei meiner Bauweise keinen Sinn oder?

Was haltet ihr von dem Konzept? Ist das machbar? 
Ich habe zwar die Anleitung und einige Fotos gefunden, jedoch bis jetzt noch kaum Erfahrungsberichte oder Teichdokus von Holzrahmenbauweisen. 

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Juli 2018)

Nur Skimmer würde ich nicht machen, ich würde noch 2 Bodenabläufe einbauen sonst bleibt das Sediment am Teichboden liegen und wird immer wieder aufgewirbelt. Warum glaubst du das ein Luftheber bei dir nicht funktioniert? Wenn du die Filterung in Schwerkraft baust geht das problemlos.


----------



## Tenki89 (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo, 

Ich fasse Mal zusammen was ich verstanden habe. Bodenabläufe und skimmer laufen per Schwerkraft in die Filterkammer. Wenn die Pumpe aus ist passiert dann gar nichts. Geht der Luftheber an, wird das wassernievau in der Filterkammer gesenkt.
Die Filterkammer läuft "leer" somit kann per schwerkraft wieder Wasser aus dem Teich zufliesen.

Teich und Filterkammer funktionieren also nach kommunizierenden Röhren.

Doch wie bekomme ich das Wasser dann wieder nach unten in die Regenerationszone in die Drainage eingeschleust?

Ist es so dass der etwas erhöhte Druck am Auslass des Lufthebers ausreicht um das Wasser wieder runter in die Drainage Rohre zu drücken?


----------



## Zacky (29. Juli 2018)

genau...wobei man hier etwas differenzieren sollte, wie man den Rücklauf zum Teich bzw. zu den Dränageleitungen gestaltet. Mit dem Luftheber direkt in die Dränagerohre zu drücken ist eher nicht zu empfehlen, sondern mit dem Luftheber erst in eine Art Sammelablaufkammer drücken, von wo aus ggf. mehrere Rückläufe abgehen.

Einzig zu überlegen wäre die Wahl des Vorfiltermodules, was eben auch in Schwerkraft funktionieren muss. Das ist bei einem Bogensiebfilter halt nicht der Fall.


----------



## Tenki89 (29. Juli 2018)

Okay, eine Art Sammelkammer ist ja auch nicht das Problem.

Was kämen da denn zwischen Bodenablauf/Skimmer und Luftheber für Filter in frage?


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Juli 2018)

Möglich wäre z.B. Trommelfilter, Vliesfilter, Endlosbandfilter, Die machen später am wenigsten Arbeit. Deinen Angaben oben zufolge gehe ich von einem ca. Teichvolumen von 30 m³ aus. Die könntest du mit einem Luftheber effizient in einer Stunde durch den Filter drücken. Die 30 m3/h würden auch zur Verrohrung mit 3 x 110 mm passen.


----------



## Tenki89 (30. Juli 2018)

Danke, Trommelfilter erscheint mir wartungsarm bei guter Filterung.

Hat jemand Erfahrung wie es mit den Strömungen aussieht wenn das Schwimmbecken nicht von der Regenerationszone getrennt ist? Bei mir wäre ja dann das Becken aus holz und konnte durchströmt werden.
Aus Sicht der biologischen Filterung und Reinheit im Schwimmbereich sollten getrennte Bereiche besser sein bei einem "Naturpool" oder?


----------



## Zacky (30. Juli 2018)

Eine von unten Kies-druchströmte Zone sorgt für keinerlei sichtbare Strömungen im Schiwmmbecken. Das Wasser steigt letztendlich ja nur nach oben durch die Kies- & Pflanzenschicht.
Welche Strömung suchst Du bzw. wo willst Du welche Strömung erzeugen und wozu?


----------



## Zacky (30. Juli 2018)

Wenn Du Dich nochmal ein wenig im Forenbereich "Bau eines Teiches" umschaust, wirst Du auch sehr viele Bau-Dokumentationen zu Schwimmteichen finden. Ich denke, dass Du dort ganz gut fündig werden könntest, da es viele unterschiedliche Bauweisen gibt, wie z.Bsp. die Kies-durchströmte Zone oder ähnlich dem NG-Prinzip.

Ich habe in all meinen Teichneu- & umbauten immer wieder die Kies-durchströmten Zone eingeplant, wenn auch stets minimal etwas abgeändert, aber im Grundprinzip stets gleich.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/koi-schwimmteich-zackys-umbau-ein-letztes-mal.44238/


----------



## Tenki89 (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo, 

ich habe ja bereits viel gelesen, aber man wird immer schlauer - danke für den Link deinen Umbau werde ich mir dann nachher auch noch zu Gemüte führen ;-)
Zur Veranschaulichung habe ich mal ein Bild gemacht, Filter/Pumpe ist hier eine Blackbox.
 

Ich denke dass normalerweise im Kies-durchströmten Bereich das Wasser aufsteigt und dann an der Wasseroberfläche zurück in den Schwimmbereich gelangt.
Bei meiner nicht nicht gemauerten Holzkonstruktion würde das Wasser sich aber a.) den kurzen Weg durch das Holz in den Bodenablauf nehmen und b.) sich beim schwimmen / toben evtl. Partikel (Algen, Mulch etc. was sich am Kies ansetzt) in den Schwimmbereich bewegen.

Ich möchte halt bei meiner Bauweise nicht ein Becken mauern und mit Teichfolie auskleiden, sondern einen Großen Teich haben, in dem ein Becken aus Holz integriert ist - das habe ich so in wenigen Dokus gesehen, weiß aber von einigen Berichten und Fotos das es funktioniert. Eventuell muss ich einfach nur mein "Holzbecken" möglichst dicht gestalten...

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Zacky (30. Juli 2018)

Die Holzbecken im Teich kenne ich auch nur von den Bau-Dokus. Habe in Natura noch keinen Schwimmteich in der Art gesehen, so dass ich nicht weiß, wie sich das Holz verhält, aber natürlich funktioniert das schon. Mir war immer so, als wären die Balken, die das Innenbecken bilden, entsprechend bearbeitet, so dass diese auch mehr oder weniger bündig abschließen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass da nicht viel Wasser durch das Holzkonstrukt durchfließen wird, sondern schon, ganz normal über die unterhalb der Wasserlinie befindliche Holzbeckenkonstruktion . Allerdings ist da jetzt keine große Strömung an der Oberfläche zu erzielen. Dafür ist sie nicht stark genug und der Wind wird es mehr beeinflussen.

Was ich noch beachten würde, ist die Tiefe der Kieszone, welche sich dann untermittelbar hinter der Holzbalkenkonstruktion befindet. So eine Kieszone lässt sich an sich schon schwer komplett durchströmen und wenn dann im Pflanzen-/Kiesbereich direkt hinter dem Innenbecken nochmal bis auf Grundtiefe runter geht, wird sich dort eine stark anaerobe Zone entwickeln, welche auch nicht druchströmt wird. Dort kann sich im Laufe der Jahre doch eher einiges an Schmutz-, Schlamm- & Abriebstoffe sammeln.


----------



## Zacky (30. Juli 2018)

...ich meine den Bereich (grauer Kreis)


----------



## Dinchi32 (27. Aug. 2018)

Hab' ich mir für's nächste Jahr auch vorgenommen...


----------

